

Bitbucket's outage window game, Bit's Quest, open sourced - ddbennett
https://bitbucket.org/atlassian/bitsquest

======
ddbennett
I got sign-off to release the code as an Atlassian open source project. I'm
hoping someone will want to make it better.

